# phpbb help



## Buddah (Aug 1, 2005)

im not too sure if this is the right forum to be posting this in but ill go ahead anyway...

i am new to the game of administering phpbb boards and i am wondering if there are any sites out there that can help me in the administration of my board..

any help would be appreciated


----------



## WebGuy_111 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Php*

Try starting off with phpnuke.

http://www.phpnuke.org/


----------



## talkhost (Aug 23, 2005)

Try www.phpbb.com


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is a series of flash tutorials that may be of some use....


----------

